# URGENT! german shepherd x staffie 5 month old pups



## nvenoml

Hi I am posting for someone I know.

There are currently 6 puppies all together but at the moment 4 are available for rehoming, a donation is all that is needed to cover cost of neutering and microchipping.

The donation can be as little or as generous as you want it to be.

They need to go by this friday!

They are 5 month old females
unfortunately the owner has done no training with them so they need basic training, toilet training and leash training.

All very shy but very friendly and love people and animals.
All seem healthy apart from a small skin problem that can be sorted by a good diet

2 are brindle and 2 are tan please get back to me ASAP as they need to go this week!


----------



## nvenoml

Forgot to add they are in the london area


----------



## BiKERcc

Can I just ask... what happens if they don't go by that time?


----------



## momentofmadness

Have any rescues been contacted regarding these pups.. ?


----------



## nvenoml

Hi if they dont go by that time the owner of the pup will give them to who ever wants one even if they are not suitable owners.

I have contacted a few rescues who are full up and cannot take any.

I am worried about giving them to a shelter as a lot of shelters put dogs to sleep after a certain amount of time if they havent been adopted as they need the space and seeing as they are staffy crosses they are likely to stay there alot longer than another breed of dog seeing as there are so many unwanted ones already.


----------



## celicababe1986

really wish I could help 
so many pups unwanted. almost so many being staffie crosses.
such a shame.


----------



## momentofmadness

nvenoml said:


> Hi if they dont go by that time the owner of the pup will give them to who ever wants one even if they are not suitable owners.
> 
> I have contacted a few rescues who are full up and cannot take any.
> 
> *I am worried about giving them to a shelter as a lot of shelters put dogs to sleep after a certain amount of time if they havent been adopted as they need the space and seeing as they are staffy crosses they are likely to stay there alot longer than another breed of dog seeing as there are so many unwanted ones already.*


Actually that isn't quite true.. Regarding the PTS

I have contacted someone in rescue, they have a list of no kill rescues..  As soon as they get back to me.. I will forward to you..


----------



## LostGirl

Could they not be fostered out? 

I dont think I can help poor pups wish I could


----------



## nvenoml

They could but there would still be the problem of someone adopting them especially as they are grown on puppies the more they wait for their forever home the less likely is that they will find one.

That would be great about the list of non kill shelters  thanks alot x


----------



## Cleo38

Is this being done via a rescue? Why a donation - are they going to be microchipped & neutered before Friday then?

Sorry - I'm just a bit confused (it doesn't take much!  )


----------



## kelly-joy

Hi we help find rescue placements for people that need to re home their pets for whatever reason, completely free of charge. We help them to find rescue placements so they don't end up in the wrong hands and homes. All of the rescues we work with do not put to sleep an animal unless they have something medically wrong with them and the vet thinks its the best thing to do.
If you would like our help then send me an email to 
[email protected]


----------



## nvenoml

Cleo38 said:


> Is this being done via a rescue? Why a donation - are they going to be microchipped & neutered before Friday then?
> 
> Sorry - I'm just a bit confused (it doesn't take much!  )


Hi no its private and a donation is to cover neutering and microchipping costs x


----------



## Cleo38

nvenoml said:


> Hi no its private and a donation is to cover neutering and microchipping costs x


So who does the donation go to? The owner?


----------



## Amethyst

Cleo38 said:


> So who does the donation go to? The owner?


I was wondering that too!

Guess this must mean neutering and vaccinations already done? I wonder what the "small skin problem" is, hopefully not mange or ringworm 

Sorry but this post sounds like an advert ... call me cynical.


----------



## momentofmadness

Amethyst said:


> I was wondering that too!
> 
> Guess this must mean neutering and vaccinations already done? I wonder what the "small skin problem" is, hopefully not mange or ringworm
> 
> Sorry but this post sounds like an advert ... call me cynical.


Hopefully all this will be sorted now.. with the help that has come on..

Oh re skin conditions.. in my experience.. I have known staffies to suffer with skin probs.. Our own Joe.. he had terrible skin..  Treated him regularly with Malaseb..


----------



## Cleo38

Amethyst said:


> I was wondering that too!
> 
> Guess this must mean neutering and vaccinations already done? I wonder what the "small skin problem" is, hopefully not mange or ringworm
> 
> Sorry but this post sounds like an advert ... call me cynical.


I was thinking that & I hope I'm wrong!

I really hope the pups get a good home but if the owner expects a 'donation' then that is selling surely?

Maybe I have misunderstood though ........


----------



## Amethyst

Cleo38 said:


> I was thinking that & I hope I'm wrong!
> 
> I really hope the pups get a good home but if the owner expects a 'donation' then that is selling surely?
> 
> Maybe I have misunderstood though ........


Hopefully they will find a rescue place if owner is happy with this


----------



## nvenoml

Cleo38 said:


> So who does the donation go to? The owner?


Me as I have used my own money to neuter and chip them x


----------



## nvenoml

Neutering and chipping will be done on thursday and friday as those are the only appointments available, so if I do find homes for the other pups they will not be going until friday when they are neutered.

The owner has handed over the pups to me so she has nothing to do with it anymore.


----------



## Cleo38

nvenoml said:


> Me as I have used my own money to neuter and chip them x


It's good that you have made such an effort with these dogs but I really think that they should be placed with a rescue centre. How can homes seriously be vetted if they need to be gone by Friday?

If they go to a rescue centre then more effort can be made trying to find a suitable home to ensure that they are not passed round becoming more problematic with each new owner.

I see they are also on Preloved - I really don't think this is the best way to go about finding proper homes for them. If the owner has not done any training with them then they may need more experienced owners than you think


----------



## nvenoml

basically to clear a few things. 

I have taken two pups at the moment out of the 6 which are going to good homes so I dont need to worry about neutering them as they feel the same as me about it and they will definitely get them done, which are hopefully going today.

then on thursday 2 more will be neutered so I am collecting them weds night and then again on thursday night I am collecting the remaining two so I can neuter them on friday.


Hope this makes sense now?


I am neutering and chipping out of my own money as I know people out there say they will but end up not doing it so I want to make sure before they go to a new home that its already done.


I am trying my best to find them great homes as I myself work for a shelter but as alot of shelters we are full and cannot take them in.


----------



## momentofmadness

nvenoml said:


> basically to clear a few things.
> 
> I have taken two pups at the moment out of the 6 which are going to good homes so I dont need to worry about neutering them as they feel the same as me about it and they will definitely get them done, which are hopefully going today.
> 
> then on thursday 2 more will be neutered so I am collecting them weds night and then again on thursday night I am collecting the remaining two so I can neuter them on friday.
> 
> Hope this makes sense now?
> 
> I am neutering and chipping out of my own money as I know people out there say they will but end up not doing it so I want to make sure before they go to a new home that its already done.
> 
> I am trying my best to find them great homes as I myself work for a shelter but as alot of shelters we are full and cannot take them in.


Well what you are doing then.. is truly fantastic.. And good luck to you.. and I hope you get the help you need .. xxx


----------



## nvenoml

I was told to put them on them sites but that does no way mean that they will be going to the first person who posts... I will be checking the peoples houses and checking that they are suitable and are allowed to keep pets in their property.

They will also have to answer some questions so I know what they are like and how experienced they are.

I am not some silly woman who gives out puppies like they are sweets, hence why I am helping the owner of the animals are she was stupid enough to breed staffies in the current situation that there is so I can make sure they go to forever homes.


----------



## nvenoml

momentofmadness said:


> Well what you are doing then.. is truly fantastic.. And good luck to you.. and I hope you get the help you need .. xxx


thank you x


----------



## Amethyst

Thank you for clearing things for us and best of luck


----------



## Cleo38

nvenoml said:


> I was told to put them on them sites but that does no way mean that they will be going to the first person who posts... I will be checking the peoples houses and checking that they are suitable and are allowed to keep pets in their property.
> 
> They will also have to answer some questions so I know what they are like and how experienced they are.
> 
> I am not some silly woman who gives out puppies like they are sweets, hence why I am helping the owner of the animals are she was stupid enough to breed staffies in the current situation that there is so I can make sure they go to forever homes.


I wasn't having a go at all but I still think that working with a rescue would be in yours & their best interests.

I hope that things work out for all of them


----------



## nvenoml

I have contact another shelter so hopefully they can take some.


----------



## kelly-joy

got your email, have sent template of questions once I have that back filled in then I will ask the rescues we work with if any can take them


----------



## nvenoml

k done x thanks


----------



## kelly-joy

they are on our site and rescues have been contacted, so now all we have to do is wait and keep our fingers crossed that one can help


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Hello,

I am an associate of a rescue in Northamptonshire (as my signature says). I would love to offer a placement for these puppies and no we do not put to sleep any of our dogs. We have a few here that are a bit hard to rehome, but we are trying our best. 

I would have offered you a placement at our kennels, but unfortunately we just cannot afford to pay a donation, as you can understand our money relys on generous donation from the public. We would also require a donation to take on a dog, as we need to pay for the animals keep as well as paying for the kennels.

I do hope you find good homes for these adorable little uns.


----------



## Amethyst

kelly-joy said:


> they are on our site and rescues have been contacted, so now all we have to do is wait and keep our fingers crossed that one can help


Well done, hope a rescue can help, I know they are all hard pushed, but let's stay positive :thumbsup:


----------



## nvenoml

Thanks everyone.
2 more have potential homes so fingers crossed, they will let me know by tonight or morning at the latest.


----------



## kelly-joy

one rescue has said they possibly can take them all just seeing if they can and then they will get back to me. Have given the rescue contact details and spoke nvenoml to let her know that the rescue will be in touch with her


----------



## paşa's mummy

have you tried the GSD rescue UK, they may take them as they are part GSD. 
German Shepherd Dogs German Shepherd Puppies UK

as far as iam aware they dont PTS. i would love to take one but wouldnt be fair on my GSD pup as she is only 6 month and mummys girl. hope they find their homes soon.


----------



## kelly-joy

Elaine at Bark has said she will take them so have put a transport request up and contacted all member's on our site on route to see if we can get transport sorted to get them into rescue.

View topic - Transport needed from London to Notts • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## nvenoml

kelly-joy said:


> Elaine at Bark has said she will take them so have put a transport request up and contacted all member's on our site on route to see if we can get transport sorted to get them into rescue.
> 
> View topic - Transport needed from London to Notts • Animal Lifeline UK


I have PM'd you x


----------



## jamie1977

They are beautiful. Fingers crossed for them.


----------



## nvenoml

jamie1977 said:


> They are beautiful. Fingers crossed for them.


Thank you x


----------



## Guest

nvenoml said:


> Thanks everyone.
> 2 more have potential homes so fingers crossed, they will let me know by tonight or morning at the latest.


Just wanted to say that I think you've done a wonderful thing helping these poor puppies. I know you didn't do it for a pat on the back but just had to comment. Those pups could have ended up in very sad situations if it wasn't for you and the people that have helped you to help them. Take care


----------



## nvenoml

Chihuahua Angels said:


> Just wanted to say that I think you've done a wonderful thing helping these poor puppies. I know you didn't do it for a pat on the back but just had to comment. Those pups could have ended up in very sad situations if it wasn't for you and the people that have helped you to help them. Take care


Aw thank you thats very kind of you  I am know as the mother theresa of animals lol... I cant help myself I always end up rehoming animals as people know I wont say no to helping their animal so I go through spells of people asking me , for example not long ago I had to rehome 7 syrians to all different people as a friend of a friend kept all of them in 1 small cage and wondered why they kept fighting and reproducing! :S:S:S I really dont understand why some people get animals without researching first.


----------



## Amethyst

Good to hear rescue places are now available, I sincerely hope offer is taken up :001_smile:

Great news


----------



## kelly-joy

I had someone offer to transport these to the rescue I am just waiting to get a contact number for her, so fingers crossed


----------



## nvenoml

kelly-joy said:


> I had someone offer to transport these to the rescue I am just waiting to get a contact number for her, so fingers crossed


Ok brilliant thanks alot x


----------



## nvenoml

Hi I need to know by today if they are definitely being collected on friday if possible even tomorrow because if they are not then I can go ahead with the neutering but if they are I need to go ahead and cancel all the appointments which need to be done at least 24hours before they are due in. and at the moment I have only got 1 secure home for the pups so 5 need to be collected.


Thanks alot x


----------



## kelly-joy

The rescue will take all 6 if need be that isn't a problem, the problem at the moment is getting transport sorted to get them to the rescue The lady that offered hasn't got back to me with a contact number so can't relay on that offer I am cross posting on to all other pet sites I can think of to try and get help but nothing as yet. Please cross post wherever you can think of to see if we can get help for these poor pups


----------



## nvenoml

Hi kelly I have PMd you x


----------



## kelly-joy

Answered . Only have to Junction 9 M1 so far need for there to notts covered still


----------



## nvenoml

I just looked at where the shelter is and its like 5 or 6 hours from me :S:S

I see why its so difficult finding a place... any chance there are any fosters that are closer to the shelter willing to collect and keep the pups there till transport is found to the shelter??


----------



## nvenoml

I cannot keep them longer than weekend.... I am back at work on monday with one one to look after them all day...... for the rest of the week


----------



## nvenoml

I live in HA7 3BT


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Kelly - I cant seem to be able to get in to ALUK again 

Is there anything I can do to help? im in Northamptonshire. I can temp foster for a couple of days?


----------



## kelly-joy

email [email protected] me your username or email address you registered with and I change your password, you shouldn't have any problems logging in then.


----------



## nvenoml

3 pups have gone to their new homes I have 3 brindles left x


----------



## Guest

I am really pleased that three of the puppies have found owners. Brilliant Good luck with the Brindles


----------



## nvenoml

Thanks alot so am I, they have gone to really nice homes  and they all understand that if for some reason it doesnt work out they are coming straight back to me, they had to sign n adoption form x

BUMP for the 3 left xxxxx


----------



## kelly-joy

We have someone who may do 
Can do section of M1 around Luton - available Sunday 27th or Monday 28th or following weekends.
I have someone else to call that says they maybe able to help but not sure from where and where to so will have to phone to find out.

Can anyone else help?


----------



## nvenoml

Thanks  I really appreciate you helping out xx


----------



## kelly-joy

Had these offers so far

Ria London to Junction 9 M1 Sunday
Kipa Can do section of M1 around Luton - available Sunday 27th or Monday 28th or following weekends.
sarahtaylor i could do Luton to Peterborough monday afternoon/evening if still needed then but workin all weekend in afraid.
daisyrock Could pick up around 23a of M1 (or similar) and get them to their destination. today,or Sat but not Sunday

If you can help Please email me at [email protected] or call me on 07733125279

Many thanks for taking the time to read this, best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK team

Animal Lifeline UK: Helping Rescues with Homechecking, Fostering, Transport, Fundraising, Rehoming and more!
Index page • Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## nvenoml

Puppies will be going today  just waiting on a call from Kelly to let me know the time the driver is collect.
I cant thank you all enough for your kindness xxxx


----------



## kelly-joy

yeap just texted Katie back.

A lady who has done fostering for a number of rescues has offered to collect these puppies tonight and foster them until we can sort transport out to get them all the way to rescue,if we pay her petrol, owner will be paying some and the rest will be covered from us and the rescue. 

Tonight or Saturday we only have to find someone that can do Junction 15 to Junction 23 on M1 as we have had another offer to do from there to rescue so can anyone help with that section please?


----------



## Guest

Those puppies are so lucky that there are lovely people around that care so much!:001_smile:


----------



## kelly-joy

So this is roughly the map let to cover

Northampton, UK to Loughborough, Leicestershire, UK - Google Maps


----------



## nvenoml

I need to go and get two of the pups from the vets after being neutering at 5pm and wont be back till about 6.30-7pm so if the driver can come after that, that would be great x


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Hoping the last part can get sorted I will leave here at 4.30pm, no doubt i will get stuck in the m1 traffic.


----------



## nvenoml

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> Hoping the last part can get sorted I will leave here at 4.30pm, no doubt i will get stuck in the m1 traffic.


Ok brilliant so what time shall I expect you? I assume you are the one collecting? thanks again for all your help. Did Kelly mention I can only put £20 towards the petrol costs as I already spent alot of money on the pups and havent much money left to spend. I also have a big bag of pup food that they can go home with and a few un opened bags of better by nature treats that you can have x

Their skin is looking much better and fur looks shiny now as before it was all covered in dandruff.

I have also recently flead them.


----------



## kelly-joy

I am happy to say that these pups will be safe in their rescue placement late to night. Thanks to 2 very special ladies called Katie and Sharon.Thank you ladies. Have a safe trip(hugs)


----------



## portiaa

kelly-joy said:


> I am happy to say that these pups will be safe in their rescue placement late to night. Thanks to 2 very special ladies called Katie and Sharon.Thank you ladies. Have a safe trip(hugs)


Great news! Well done to everyone who helped!


----------



## nvenoml

Hi I was just wondering how the pups got on? and if there was any way I could get a picture of them? to see how they are settling in?

Thanks again to everyone who helped x


----------



## shells

well done to all involved with helping these pups its nice to see everyone pulling togeather to help the wee ones. and well done to the op who has spent so much time and effort in doing all she could for them xx


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Glad they got there safe, I didnt get home until 10pm! Phew 4 hours of driving!


----------



## nvenoml

Thanks again for collecting them  and nice meeting you x


----------



## Horse and Hound

OMG, I'm in tears reading this thread! Well done to all involved for ensuring these pups find happy and safe forever homes.

Truly commendable, and I only wish I could have been some help!


----------



## kelly-joy

here is a message from the rescue that took these puppies

Just want to say a very big thank you to the transporters, who made it possible to get these lovely pup's to me. They were very afraid and nervous, but are now starting to come out of their shells. And, the smallest one has been reserved TODAY. There are in the vet's on Monday for a 1st jab, and a check over, so will keep you all updated.
Once again, thank you to everyone who helped to get these little girls safe and sound, they now have a bright future ahead.


----------



## nvenoml

Sad news, one of the tan puppies has come back to me as the new owner cannot cope with the pups 'aggression'.

She said she doesnt like the men in the home, bikes or anything with wheels even children on scooters.

Now I dont know how she reacts towards them as the woman was being very vague about how aggressive the dog is.

But she is coming to me today so I will walk her and assess her myself and I will let you know how severe it is.


BUMP UP for this pup to find a forever home!!

She is the bigger of the tan ones.


----------



## kelly-joy

Hi I have just spoken to the Elaine at Bark who took the other 3 and she said as long as we can get transport sorted she will take this little girl as well. I will post up a transport request, if anyone can help please email me at 
[email protected] or pm me.


----------



## nvenoml

I also was wondering if the pup that hadnt yet been spayed or chipped has now been done by the shelter? Its very important that it gets done before she is rehomed.


----------



## kelly-joy

I doubt she will be re homed without her being spade first by the rescue. None are going to homes yet as they all need alot of training before they do.


----------



## nvenoml

any luck with finding transport? x


----------



## kelly-joy

I am happy to say that this little girl will be off to her rescue placement 2morrow thanks to 3 lovely ladies Roxanne,Jackie and Sharon. Thank you ladies


----------



## nvenoml

The pup has been collected  thanks alot for all your help everyone xxx I hope they get a permanent home soon. And I hope I dont have to rescue any more animals from irresponsible people for a while.


----------



## kelly-joy

This pup I am happy to say is safe at the rescue now


----------



## nvenoml

This is turning out to be a bit of a nightmare :S

I just had a call from the laqdy who took on the last two pups and she cant cope with them anymore so is bringing them back tonight.

I will understand if you cannot help as you have all helped out alot already but if you can please let me know


----------



## momentofmadness

Im afraid this is what happens at times when you try to rehome them yourself.. 

This is why I wouldn't take a dog and re home with out the back up from rescue..


----------



## WaveRider

nvenoml said:


> Hi if they dont go by that time the owner of the pup will give them to who ever wants one even if they are not suitable owners.
> 
> I have contacted a few rescues who are full up and cannot take any.
> 
> I am worried about giving them to a shelter as a lot of shelters put dogs to sleep after a certain amount of time if they havent been adopted as they need the space and seeing as they are staffy crosses they are likely to stay there alot longer than another breed of dog seeing as there are so many unwanted ones already.


If your worried about the prospect of them ending up at a shelter than surely would it not have been wise to have buyer interest before breeding or spaying to prevent this.


----------



## momentofmadness

WaveRider said:


> If your worried about the prospect of them ending up at a shelter than surely would it not have been wise to have buyer interest before breeding or spaying to prevent this.


Have you read the thread?


----------



## RockRomantic

WaveRider said:


> If your worried about the prospect of them ending up at a shelter than surely would it not have been wise to have buyer interest before breeding or spaying to prevent this.


nvenoml was helping rehome them, she didn't breed them. There now at a rescue all but two. Read the thread.


----------



## WaveRider

Yes, it was directed toward the person she was homing on behalf of.


----------



## nvenoml

Unfortunatelly she was stupid enough not to listen to me before this all happened as I did warn her people are not interested in staffies anymore but she went ahead and did it anyways, ruining the lives of 6 puppies who are now 5 months old and very under socialised. But she has now realised it was a mistake... after many litters  and shes now got her female neutered so it shouldnt happen again unless they get another female or their dogs catch a female in the park. ( I tried to convince her to get her males neutered but her boyfriend refused on many occassions even though its free for staffies and any bull breed).


----------



## nvenoml

Both pups have potential homes. This time I spelt it out VERY clearly that they are very under socialised and will need to be taken to training classes and both adopters have had problem dogs before so I am happy to re-home them to these individuals.


----------



## momentofmadness

nvenoml said:


> Both pups have potential homes. This time I spelt it out VERY clearly that they are very under socialised and will need to be taken to training classes and both adopters have had problem dogs before so I am happy to re-home them to these individuals.


I would put it in a contract...


----------



## nvenoml

they do have a contract thats why they came back to me. I am their back up.
They are all microchipped to me so if anything happens I am the first they contact.


----------



## kelly-joy

I am happy you think you have found a home again for them. I personally think that if a rescue will take them allow then to do so. The 4 others that are in rescue all have major behavioural problems and are going to need a lot more work as they are totally unsocialised and have even started to attack one another Please make it very clear to the people who want to adopt them that this is the case, and make sure they get a very good behaviourist to work with them otherwise I fear maybe in a few months time it will be too late to turn them around
I am not blaming you as you are only trying to help your sister, but she has been totally irresponsible and because she didn't properly socialised these pups,these pups need a lot of work on them. I bite my tongue everyday to help save animals and I am not one for saying how I truly feel but I am sorry it makes me really angry that they won't neuterer their male dogs. What happens when they get another dog pregnant and their pups can't be sold? it will be people like us picking up the pieces again trying to get them a rescue placement trying to do what is best for them, which will mean that another dog will be put to sleep at the pound because the space they could of had has been taken because of another irresponsible owner. Get them to look at the pound sites if they still won't neuterer their males perhaps even go to one pound and see all the dogs there that will be put to sleep after their 7 days stay if no rescue placement can be found for them and then see if they still feels the same about it, One of the things I do is work to find pound dogs rescue places everyday and it breaks my heart seeing these poor babies being thrown into the pound like unwanted rubbish , they aren't rubbish they are living souls with feeling just like us that don't deserve to die just because they were born the wrong breed because of some irresponsible owner wanting cute puppies or to make a quick buck


----------



## Cleo38

Please take Kelly-Joys advice to ensure these pups are not constantly being passed around.

Some people's understanding of 'unsocialised' dogs is very different to the reality. These dogs will need alot of work to be put in & some owners can't or won't make time for this. It probably will not be a 'quick fix' & there is a real danger that these dogs will be up for rehoming again if not placed with expereinced, capable owners


----------



## nvenoml

I dont understand what my sister has got to do with this?
I am helping a friend of a friend..... and seeing as I work in a shelter myself I do think I know what the situation is...
I cant force someone physically to neuter their dogs. I have tried many times to tell them to neuter their dogs. They are not my friends they are people I know and I dont know them well enough if at all, so for me to keep going on about neutering their dog is not going to help as it will push them even further the other direction.

Unfortunately there are stupid people out there that dont care about animals or their feelings and all we can do is help the poor animals involved.

and yes I did contact you first to seek your help but I didnt get a reply back so I put an add out for them and a few people have come forward.

If you can find someone to come and get them then that would be great but I cant keep them at mine much longer as its not practical and I am over 6 months pregnant so cant be running around after 2 pups plus my own animals and working as unfortunately I havent found a foster home for these two pups yet as they were dumped on me late last night.


----------



## kelly-joy

I am sorry I thought you said they were your sisters my mistake. I am sorry I didn't get back to you sooner but I have had servile urgent cases to deal with today to get animals to safety. I came on as soon as I read your pm though telling me to look at the thread. I have left a message with the rescue that took the others to see if they can take these two as well,the lady I need to speak to isn't there now, I have her private mobile number so I have left a message on that phone as well, as soon as I hear from her I will let you know. Once they say they can take them, I see about getting them from you to the rescue, I will call Roxanne, Jackie and Sharon to see if they can help as well, that is all I can do though until I hear back from the lady at Bark rescue though.


----------



## nvenoml

Thank you  you probably mis understood because I said my sister wants them gone asap, as I live with her and its her house.

One pup has already gone to family who has recently lost their dog and have had problem dogs in the past so know full well the responsibility they are taking on. They are in their 50s and are fit, they have a 25 year old son that lives with them that will also be helping them look after the dog. They live in the country side so the pup will have plenty of space.

One may be going if the lady if willing to sign a contract stating she will come with a receipt of booking training classes for the remaining pup.

I explained that she needs to go to a trainer and do one on one with the pup as shes got alot of issues that are not easily fixable and will take alot of time, but she said shes not worried bout that as shes got a rescue dog who had to go to socialising classes so she thinks she can deal with working through it with the pup.


----------



## nvenoml

Hi I have decided that the last pup is going to hopefully go on foster for a week or so in the hope the shelter said yes and they can come and get her?

The lady isnt doing very well in my books, never replies back and when she does she doesnt answer the questions I have asked her, and today she was meant to collect the puppy at 10 and she jus text me 5 minutes ago saying 'I just woke up wont make it'.... To me thats very unreliable and I will not be sending the puppy with her so if transport cant be sorted for the pup as soon as there is anyone available that would be such a great help.


----------



## kelly-joy

Haven't heard back from her yet, will call again after lunch. Will let you know as soon as I know


----------



## kelly-joy

ok Elaine has said she can take her, this is the last time we are able to help though as that is the same trip up to the rescue 3 times in a matter of weeks, one lady has done both trips already and said she would do this one as well, she cancelled a dinner date for us the first time to get them to the rescue. As we aren't a registered charity with lots of money coming in we just can't afford to pay any more petrol costs either 

I already have Birmingham to the rescue sorted as Jackie and Sharon who did last weeks trip to the rescue have both agreed to help with this one. So we need someone to get them from London to Birmingham please can you all cross post to see if we can find anyone to do it. I have to finish today's pound dogs and then I will post up a transport request to try and get someone to do the first section.


----------



## new westie owner

Good luck to these poor pups looks like a lot of work and tlc ahead


----------



## celicababe1986

kelly-joy said:


> ok Elaine has said she can take her, this is the last time we are able to help though as that is the same trip up to the rescue 3 times in a matter of weeks, one lady has done both trips already and said she would do this one as well, she cancelled a dinner date for us the first time to get them to the rescue. As we aren't a registered charity with lots of money coming in we just can't afford to pay any more petrol costs either
> 
> I already have Birmingham to the rescue sorted as Jackie and Sharon who did last weeks trip to the rescue have both agreed to help with this one. So we need someone to get them from London to Birmingham please can you all cross post to see if we can find anyone to do it. I have to finish today's pound dogs and then I will post up a transport request to try and get someone to do the first section.


its such a shame there isnt a safe way to transport animals on bikes , my oh is a courier and does a run from london to birmingham regularly! i wish i could help but my car is off the road atm. 
kelly-joy, you are a saviour!


----------



## kelly-joy

I know with everything they can make now adays you would think they could make room for a dog to travel safely on a bike wouldn't you lol

Thank you anyway


----------



## nvenoml

Thank you I appreciate all your help and understand that it is a long way away.

Thanks again for everyone who is helping out  and yes Kelly has been a great help xxx


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

Did you do a homecheck on the last person that wanted the last pup? I just fear that this other pup will come back too.

Maybe it would be a good idea to search rescues around your area which foster dogs, and if the last pup needs to come back to you, then you can have a foster home already sorted with rescue back-up.


----------



## nvenoml

No I didnt do a home check as they lived about 2 hours away. A home check isnt as important to me as meeting the people who will take her. They could have the perfect home but could end up being really rubbish owners and vice versa they people could have a not so great home but could be the perfect people for the dog and thats what shelters over look.
For example I adopted my dog 3 years ago then I moved into a home without a secure back garden, I love my dog and hes a happy dog, if I had moved here before I got him I wouldnt of been allowed to take him because we dont have a secure garden, which would of meant he would of lost the chance to have a home just because of the home visit.

They have had dogs all their lives and have their own property.
They have recently lost their Jack Russell terrier to old age, so I assume their garden is secure enough for a pup, as JRT are known to be good jumpers and diggers.


----------



## nvenoml

Any more news about the London to Birmingham driver? x


----------



## kelly-joy

not yet sorry


----------



## nvenoml

Ok no problem. She is a real whiner and my neighbours are getting annoyed 
I have her in a crate and she really doesnt like being in it. She is let out every hour for a wee and play in the garden but I cant leave her running around as she jumps on everything and knocks things over as puppies tend to do. I may have found a foster home for her for tomorrow. Depending on how it works out she can keep her till you collect her. Will you be able to collect from her house or do I Have to be there? I can sign the paper work before a
hand and give it to the foster woman so she can hand it to you if thats ok?


----------



## kelly-joy

Hi I can assure you we are doing everything to get this transport route sorted again, its just really hard to sort transport out at the moment what with the price of petrol being so silly at the moment 
You would need to be there when the pup was collected because we don't like just handing out our handover forms if you write some kind of thing where you give the foster permission to hand her over to rescue and sign and date it then we could have the foster fill in and sign the form if you really can't be there when the pup is collected, please make sure you send me the address of wherever she is going though so I can give it to the person whoever collects her.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum

A homecheck is not just to check the house, it is to check the person is actually who they say they are, and that they dont have 20 dogs in cages in the garden for example.

Lots of people can give the story of being the typical family who lost their dog, but sometimes you have to read between the lines, for example, why did they lose their last dog? Was it because they couldnt afford vet treatment so decided to PTS instead of help the dog survive. If that is the case then how can they afford a puppy? What is the situation at home, is there soemone home for most of the day to help the pup. There are lots of questions that get answered when you are in the house. This helps to find the right home for the dog, not just a home that wants a dog and its 1st come 1st serve for example. Im not saying you do this, im just clearing up why homechecks are so important.

Im sorry kelly, but i just cant afford to go down to London again.


----------



## nvenoml

I did ask questions and the lady is retired so is home all day the husband works part time, and the son is working full time, they own their own home which they brought proof of as I wanted to make sure it wasnt another 'landlord wouldnt allow' situations.
I checked his Photo ID to make sure he was the same person who was signing the paper work.


----------



## nvenoml

Yeah of course once I have 100% confirmation that the foster person is collecting then I will let you know the address.

thanks again.:001_smile:


----------



## kelly-joy

Phoenix&Charlie'sMum said:


> A homecheck is not just to check the house, it is to check the person is actually who they say they are, and that they dont have 20 dogs in cages in the garden for example.
> 
> Lots of people can give the story of being the typical family who lost their dog, but sometimes you have to read between the lines, for example, why did they lose their last dog? Was it because they couldnt afford vet treatment so decided to PTS instead of help the dog survive. If that is the case then how can they afford a puppy? What is the situation at home, is there soemone home for most of the day to help the pup. There are lots of questions that get answered when you are in the house. This helps to find the right home for the dog, not just a home that wants a dog and its 1st come 1st serve for example. Im not saying you do this, im just clearing up why homechecks are so important.
> 
> Im sorry kelly, but i just cant afford to go down to London again.


Its ok Katie we understand (hugs)


----------



## babycham2002

Kelly I know Saturday didnt work with the other transporters but my offer does still stand if the situation changes at all, or a fosterer can be found up that way.
If its any help I could get this dog from london tomorrow and take to birmingham on saturday, I am happy to be home checked if needed (aware obv v short notice). I have registered dog trainers that would reference for me if required. .


----------



## kelly-joy

I have pmd you


----------



## nvenoml

That sounds good let me know the situation that way I dont need to send her to the foster person tomorrow as shes not got back to me anyways.


----------



## nvenoml

The foster person I had in mind cannot take her anymore


----------



## kelly-joy

Just to give you a quick update as I have to dash to try to get this sorted today. I have found someone to foster her in Birmingham on Saturday and take to Warwick where the next person on route is. I am currently trying to find someone to home check Vicky in Kent that has offered to get the pup today and foster over night and take to lady in Birmingham 2morrow morning. I am also trying to find a home checker in Birmingham to home check the lady in Birmingham that has offered keep pup over night Saturday and take to Warwick Sunday to the next person on route to the rescue.:crazy: I update as soon as I know more


----------



## Jenny1966

kelly-joy said:


> Just to give you a quick update as I have to dash to try to get this sorted today. I have found someone to foster her in Birmingham on Saturday and take to Warwick where the next person on route is. I am currently trying to find someone to home check Vicky in Kent that has offered to get the pup today and foster over night and take to lady in Birmingham 2morrow morning. I am also trying to find a home checker in Birmingham to home check the lady in Birmingham that has offered keep pup over night Saturday and take to Warwick Sunday to the next person on route to the rescue.:crazy: I update as soon as I know more


 ..... Just want to say to Kelly-Joy that you do an amazing job!! As do all the other helpers


----------



## kelly-joy

Jenny1966 said:


> ..... Just want to say to Kelly-Joy that you do an amazing job!! As do all the other helpers


:blushing::blushing::blushing: thank you (hugs)


----------



## babycham2002

Jenny1966 said:


> ..... Just want to say to Kelly-Joy that you do an amazing job!! As do all the other helpers


Ditto this
Well done Kelly
I look forward to meeting the homechecker at 6

Vicki


----------



## nvenoml

thanks Kelly does this mean the pup is going tonight?


----------



## kelly-joy

That is the plan as long as the home check goes well, I will call as soon as I have spoken to home checker


----------



## kelly-joy

Everyone keep their fingers crossed that Vicky home check goes well tonight(fingers,toes and paws all crossed here for you Vicky)


----------



## RockRomantic

kelly-joy said:


> Everyone keep their fingers crossed that Vicky home check goes well tonight(fingers,toes and paws all crossed here for you Vicky)


fingers, toes and paws all crossed here! Your all amazing for helping


----------



## kelly-joy

Just a quick update on this Vicky passed her home check so she is on her way to get the pup now. I did try calling you nvenoml as I said I would earlier but there was no answer so I hope you will be there when Vicky gets there.


----------



## kelly-joy

got hold of nvenoml so pup should be on her way back with Vicky soon. Thank you Vicky for agreeing to help this pup you are a star (hugs)


----------



## babycham2002

Home with pup now, she's gorgeous. Much smaller than I was expecting! I took a HUGE crate which she just rattled around in on the way home 
Next step of the journey tomorrow well in just under 6 hours actually :001_smile:


----------



## nvenoml

Hi Thanks again for all your hard work to those who helped with all the pups I really do appriciate it and I hope I doesnt get given any more pups to rehome! lol

I am glad they are in safe hands now and I can rest at ease knowing they will be fine.

She has good recall off lead but hasnt found her legs yet and will come flying and crashing into your legs when you call her back to you.

She seems good with other dogs and people but again will benefit from some one on one time x
 Thanks xx


----------



## kelly-joy

Pup is now safe with Roxanne and will stay with her until 2morrow morning when she will be transported rescue.yay! Thank you Vicky for looking after her last night and Thank you Roxanne for looking after her today and tonight(hugs to you both)


----------



## roxanne&lou

Just to let you know the puppy is doing great. She's had a great time with my other dog and I think she'll sleep well tonight! So tiny!


----------



## kelly-joy

Give her a kiss from me Roxanne would love to see a picture of her if you have a camera many thanks for helping us with her Roxanne(hugs)


----------



## babycham2002

kelly-joy said:


> Give her a kiss from me Roxanne would love to see a picture of her if you have a camera many thanks for helping us with her Roxanne(hugs)


I have piccies of her if you would like to see them on here?

She's such a lobely little girl, she will make someone a lovely pet.


----------



## kelly-joy

yes please, would love to see them,, I don't often get to see pics of animals I help so it is nice to put a face to the animal so to speak and I bet there are loads of people on here that would love to see what she looks like as well.


----------



## babycham2002

kelly-joy said:


> yes please, would love to see them,, I don't often get to see pics of animals I help so it is nice to put a face to the animal so to speak and I bet there are loads of people on here that would love to see what she looks like as well.


I am on it now


----------



## kelly-joy

ooooo I am all excited now lol


----------



## babycham2002

This is Puppy :001_smile:
Beautuful sweet natured girl with the most lovely coat markings :001_smile:


----------



## kelly-joy

Aww what a cutie, I love the one with her sticking her tongue out toooooo cute


----------



## Cleo38

Aw, she's lovely! Hope she finds a forever home soon


----------



## nvenoml

Aw bless her she looks really at home in those pics  so glad she has all you guys to help her on her way to a forever home xx

I hope the other guys are doing well with their behaviour? I think the only one with a few issues was the larger of the tan ones but the rest should of settled by now x


----------



## kelly-joy

5th pup is now safe at Bark rescue


----------



## nvenoml

Hey, I was wondering how the puppies are getting on? any pics?


----------



## kelly-joy

I have emailed Elaine at Bark rescue who took them for update as alot of people have been asking how they are getting on. I will update as soon as she gets back to me


----------



## kelly-joy

Message from rescue

Hi all, just an update on the pup's. They are all doing well, we now only have 4, as one has now found her forever home. All are now fully vaxed, and very healthy. They are no longer the shy scared pup's they were when they first came to us, now just typical bouncy pup's, and very loving. Elaine.

barkonline - B.A.R.K. Puppies


----------

